# Old school Soundstream rubi amp IDs'?



## slinkyYJ (Feb 5, 2014)

I was a Phoenix Gold guy for so long but always impressed with Soundstream. Back in the day (1995-99) I ran ZPA and ZX amps in my jeeps. Just recently I came to terms with putting back the old school style in the YJ and went with Soundstream over ZX amps. Got a deal on 3 SS amps. 502, 702 and 604. Thinking of getting a 1002 as well or in place of the 702. 
After multiple searches I can't seem to find a solid link or such to give me the specs on these. They are the made in the USA. I'll post pics so it helps to maybe ID them. Some I have read they can do 1/2 ohm but if I recall that was the reference series. So far the avg of what I gather is:
502 = 100X2 -(150X2 2/1ohm stereo) 500X1 at 2ohm bridged
702 = 150X2 -(250X2 2/1ohm stereo)700X1 at 2 ohm bridged
604 = 75X4 -150X4 at 2/1 ohm stereo

Close? Either 2 channels good at 1 ohm bridged or 1.5? 

Input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I would not run them below 2 ohm bridged. They do have auto high current but only the older SS reference 3.0 and 6.0 and 10.0 can handle a lower impedence. Remember class A/B so lower impedence equalls lower effecincy, lower damping or control and more heat. It's just not worth the hassle.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

I have all the amps you speak of except the 604. They are stable at 1 ohm stereo and 2 ohm mono.I did run the 702 at 1.5 ohms mono but it got hot very fast and would go into thermo. protect after about ten minutes of pounding in the summer. So like knever3 said I would not recommend doing that. I never had any problems with any of them so far.


----------



## slinkyYJ (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I am still attempting to add 1-2 more old Rubi's to the collection. 1002 and either one more of the 502/702/604. I am still hunting around for what I want to do for some throw back front stage and subs. 
My old setup was 4 PG Xmax 12's, the ZPA's, ZP front stage, balanced input, EQ232. (in a Jeep Wrangler YJ) May have to do a little mix of old meets new. 
Much appreciate the info! Glad to be joining the Soundstream family!


----------

